# DVD bloqué dans lecteur PB



## forzaxelah (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour!

Je n'arrive plus à enlever un CD ou DVD de mon lecteur. Quand je tente de léjecter on entend le mécanisme pour sortir le DVD mais s'arrète comme si il était bloqué!

Que faire?

Démonter le PB et virer le DVD?

Existe t il un moyen d'enlever manuellement un DVD sans tout démonter?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

Essaye de redémarrer en maintenant la touche de clic appuyé.


----------



## jean-lou (3 Mars 2006)

Va voir par là : http://www.osxfacile.com/cdprotege.html

Notamment l'astuce avec l'Open Firm Ware, ca marche nikel.  

JEanlOu


----------



## Phil2 (5 Mars 2006)

Il suffit souvent d'introduire un trombone déplié à droite de la fente du CD/DVD lors du redémarrage.


----------

